# IEC - Young professionals - how to find appropriate job



## Peter_prg (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello,
I would like to participate in IEC Young professionals program..and I want to ask how to find a job related to this program, I searched some general CAN job portals but with no result..so are there any sites or agencies or whatever else, with such job offers?
I'm interested in IT, mainly quality assurance and business analysis.

Thank you very much


----------

